# Slingshot on "Top Shot"



## Chief AJ (Apr 2, 2010)

The National Slingsot Association now has made it possible to watch the Slingshot shooting on the History Ch, Top Shot Show from here now: click on this
http://www.newnsa.org


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I enjoyed the show. Thank you.


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

No way for me







... i m living outside US


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

joseph_curwen said:


> No way for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you go to history.com and click on videos, you can watch it.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

You did a good job chief


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

harpersgrace said:


> No way for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you go to history.com and click on videos, you can watch it.
[/quote]

Thanks, but it doesn't work: "The content you are trying to access is not available in your area."


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Well that just sucks


----------



## christopher (Jan 8, 2010)

That was fun to watch. I think the shooters were super close to the targets thou. But that could be a camera angel fooling my eye. I just wished it was first shooter to break all their plates and not timed. But it was still cool stuff to watch and see.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

joseph_curwen said:


> No way for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you go to history.com and click on videos, you can watch it.
[/quote]

Thanks, but it doesn't work: "The content you are trying to access is not available in your area."
[/quote]

OK this is the last option I can come up with hope it works for you
http://www.hulu.com/watch/168076/top-shot-the-razors-edge


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I just bought the same slingshot they used on top shot. It is pretty good. Highly accurate.


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

In the past two years Ray Priest donated 31 quick point slingshots,there were a couple HFX's there also, for door prizes at the ECST.Try and support Ray as much as you can.He was the only supplier of mass produced slingshots that donated to the tournament.Thanks again Ray.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Jaybird said:


> In the past two years Ray Priest donated 31 quick point slingshots,there were a couple HEX's there also, for door prizes at the ECST.Try and support Ray as much as you can.He was the only supplier of mass produced slingshots that donated to the tournament.Thanks again Ray.


If I had some money I would donate. How do I support Ray? And thank you Ray!?

P.S. Are the Quick Points made by Trumark?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I am going to win the ECST with a quick point this year.

I wish.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

Recurve, keep practicing, u might have a chance


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

USASlingshot said:


> Recurve, keep practicing, u might have a chance


Whos knows. I am getting pretty good. I might get nervous competing though.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

Yah, today I practiced from 10 yards at cans we practicaly discinigrated wit the 22's and went 3 for 4 with my terminator that I haven't had a chance to shoot at all! and had to go


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

So does anybody know if the Quick Point is made by trumark? Or what the relationship is there?


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Recurve master
Ray Priest is at slingshots USA.Here is his website www.slingshotsusa.com He sells slingshots,blowguns,airsoft,crossbows,and much more.He also takes care of our millitary with a 10% discount.


----------

